# fastest speed on flat road?



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

I was just wondering what is your fastest speed on flat road?
when i was sixteen me and my buddy would constantly do sprints for fun , 
and i would often reach 55km/h(33mph) on flat road.. keep in mind i was 15, 16, 17, 18 those years and weighted in at 175 lbs.... 10 years down the road, last year before winter i decided to try it again, being followed by my moms car and using my speedo i reached 55 km/h again, but this time at 270 lbs!!!! i am now at 235 lbs ( major dieting and workout all winter) and will be testing this again soon i'll post results.... sprints is something none of my friends have beaten me on before, and i kind of find that odd (some are amateur racers)

what i'm wondering, do you find most of you guy's can out sprint your fellow skinny riders also? what is you max top end?

My goal is to break 60km/h(36MP/H)

my ride is a 2006 giant rainier hardtail
weighted in at 27lbs
2.1 excavator rear , 2.25intense system 5 front
speeds are acheived on 11-44:thumbsup:


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

nobody knows there flat ground top speed? come on guys lol
and i'm talking about full out sprint!!


----------



## leadbottom (Jan 30, 2011)

I hit 31 mph a few times on my old Fisher hardtail a few years ago, don't recall the final gearing. I have been away from biking for a couple years and just getting back so I probably couldn't do that today.


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

wicked man thats still faster then all of my skinny friends... i wonder if it's there lack of leg power


----------



## leadbottom (Jan 30, 2011)

It is logical to me that us heavier guys would have stronger legs due to having to carry the extra weight all of the time. To get the same leg work out (strength) as we do during regular daily activities a skinny person would have to work out more. Makes sense to me.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

leadbottom said:


> It is logical to me that us heavier guys would have stronger legs due to having to carry the extra weight all of the time. To get the same leg work out (strength) as we do during regular daily activities a skinny person would have to work out more. Makes sense to me.


That and for a sprint on flat ground there's basically no disadvantage to being heavier. Heavier riders can encounter disadvantages going up hills and with heat dissipation which only starts to make a difference on longer efforts. Track sprinters are big guys (250+lbs) not skinny guys for a reason.


----------



## garrett_xc (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh god I remember doing this all the time as a late teen. Something about all that angst back then...lol

I think my best was 32-33mph on a 24-speed hardtail weighing in around 27lbs. I was probably 210? lbs back then. Front suspension locked, full 2.1" knobby tires front/rear on asphalt. I'll have to try this again soon and post up results.

I'd love to race someone, because there's an art to powershifting getting up to that speed as well. I remember the sequence all too well... start out in 1-4, hard into 2-4, 2-5, drop to 2-7 all while in a partial crouch, trying to pedal as smoothly/balanced and as quickly as possible. MTB drags!!!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd say close to 30...high 20's. I've hit 50+ on a road bike downhill and close to 50 on my mtn bike downhill. That's a pretty cool feeling going that fast, and that's really not even that fast on a bike going downhill. Not sure I'd want to go much faster.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

I've often hit mid thirties on the flats from dead start on my Giant FS. Take roadies off the line time and time again. The problem is that if one were to look at my leg musclature, it would be clear that I am a sprinter and not an endurance guy. This Carl Johnson's thighs vs Haile Gebrselassie's. That's just the way I'm built.

6'1" and somewhere in the 250-260 range.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

You talking Mtn bike? I ride road bikes alot too.........drafting on flat during group rides we are routinely averaging 35 ....... in a sprint without drafting I've got up to 37, hit 42 with a nice tail wind ........... downhill on my roadbike my Garmin showed 57mph and I sat back up to slow it down, that was a little fast for me........was in the mountains and it was a 9 mile long 10percent grade..............fun as hell............sprinting on my FS isn't gonna happen very well.......I'm 6'7" 240lbs.........


----------



## .bg. (Mar 28, 2012)

So far my max is 29.96mph (gps) on a 30lb Trek Fuel EX8 (not locked out.) 
I think if I locked out and really pushed I might be able to clip 32 or so- not sure if I could do much more on a flat piece of road on a fuel squish bike with 210lb me in the saddle.


----------



## jrhz06 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hit 30.5 today on a Niner EMD. Sure is different than my roadie at that speed.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have hit 45km/hr or about 29 m/hr. With a 44T It doesnt feel like theres anything left in the gearing to go faster.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

47mph downhill on road bike, no clue on flat sprint on road or mtn.


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmmm... new to the forums, and this thread was interesting...

I'm 6-3, 275 and came from a road background (not racing that's just where my early riding was... It's all about spinning circles and smoothness).

On my way in most nights on the local trail my wife and I sprint the last 1.5 miles (she likes speed)... 

Usually, I give her a head start and then pass her, I'm seldom in top gear (42F, 11R) but IIRC I've blasted past 30mph several times... normally, I sprint in 32F-14R and I'm in the mid 20s (24 - 27) for 3/4 of a mile or so...

I like going fast and keep thinking about a bigger ring up front .... maybe in the buildup.

Anyway, happy riding everyone!


----------



## crashtom (May 1, 2012)

33 MPH only for me. KHS FXT Team. 6-1 200 pounds


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yesterday I finally got my Bike computer and tried it out.. Ended up getting 29.4 MPH or 47.7 KMH..5'6" 169 lbs.. I think I can def get past 30mph.. Will try again with updated results


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mpix00 said:


> Yesterday I finally got my Bike computer and tried it out.. Ended up getting 29.4 MPH or 47.7 KMH..5'6" 169 lbs.. I think I can def get past 30mph.. Will try again with updated results


Great effort, however you do realize this is the "Clydesdale" forum though don't you?


----------



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

LOL No I did not realize it.!!


Dirty $anchez said:


> Great effort, however you do realize this is the "Clydesdale" forum though don't you?


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Great effort, however you do realize this is the "Clydesdale" forum though don't you?


I am cracking up, did not even read what he wrote because the size of the bike really threw me off, just figured my eyes where having issues until I read you post.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I don't know how fast my maximum is or do I care, I run 46 11 gearing 90% of the time and average in between 20 to 30 MPH all the time, I like torqueing my legs. 

I will spin some times just because they say you are supposed to do both but I like to apply torque rather than downshift.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Realslowww said:


> average in between 20 to 30 MPH *all the time*.


You are either the fastest mountain biker in the world or have never pointed your bike up a hill.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Fl is flat and I road ride and throw in trail shortcuts on my custom 26 RH 23 inch with Sun MTX 33's 29's and Hope hubs. It is a bike I made custom because I want a road cruiser you can beat and jump and I could not find anything retail so I made it.

It's a real cool bike, I need a good fork and a 27.5 rear + a dropper seat and I have a original blaster for tearing up city riding and going fast.


----------

